# Aussie Rules explained



## Phantom (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEMA7zKg3i4


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 7, 2014)

_*Geez mate that was bloody rippa, good onya ya Phants*_


----------

